# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  предлагаю ведущим свои услуги, в Западной Германии

## Daddy777

обращение к ведущим(и музыкантам), работающим на северной половине Западной Германии(текст дублируется со старого движка форума)

суть такова: в зимний период(а он не за горами), как и у всех "свадебщиков" работы значительно меньше. не буду лукавить, в этой связи естественно и меньше денег.
но только из за денег я бы не стал дергаться,- лениво.
проблема в том, что за зимний период теряешь форму, а это хуже, чем стесненные материальные обстоятельства(для меня, во всяком случае)
поэтому готов принять любое предложение о совместной работе и предлагаю себя в качестве *музыканта/вокал* в комплекте со всем необходимым для проведения свадеб оборудованием, включая радиомикрофоны, костюмы, бимер и прочее.
опыт работы с "чужими" ведущими имеется.

----------

